# مشروع تصميم حضانة اطفال وتنفيذهابكفاءة 100%



## maarekmaarek (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بدايتا اود ان اشكر السادة المهندسين المشتركين فى هذا المنتدي والقائمين عليه اما بعد:

انا طالب بمعهد فنى صحى الاسكندرية قسم صيانة اجهزة طبية (سنة تانية) (الدراسة باللغة العربية)
المجموعة المشتركة معايا 22 فرد ومطلوب منا تصميم جهاز طبى(وقد تم الاتفاق على حضانةالاطفال)وتنفيذه عمليا كمشروع تخرج بحيث ان يعمل الجهاز بكفاءة عالية نسبيا ويكون حجمة طبيعى تقريبا
ومطلوب تقرير عن الجهاز لايقل عن 30 ورقة باللغة العربية
والمجموعة الان فى مرحلة جمع المعلومات الكافية عن الجهازوتكوينه وكيفية عمله وكل فرد فى المجموعة يجمع المعلومات على حده لتجميع اكبر قدر من المعلومات وسنبدأ فى التنفيذ فى الاسبوع الأتى قبل عيد الاضحى
المطلوب من الاخوه المهندسين:
ان يمدونى بالمعلومات المتاحة لديهم باللغة العربية عن تكوين الجهاز وطريقة عملة واى معلومات اخرى ولو بسيطة وان يزودونى بكتالوجات الفنيين وليس المستخدمين (مع علمى بأنى لن افهم ما بها من انجليزية ولن يفيدنى فيهاالا تكوينه وتركيبة )
وان يساعدونى فى كيفية تصميمه وتنفيذه
وان يوجهوننى فى كيفية التفكير فى الجهاز وما يجب مراعاته فى التصميم وكيفية تنظيم تفكير المجموعة مع العلم انا من المديرين للمجموعة
ومن فضلكم لاتحولوننى الي مشاركات سابقة لانها لاتفيدنى بالدرجة المطلوب والافضل ان يهتم بالموضوع المهنسين ويهتموا بالرد(هذة اول مشاركة لى ولا ارديها الاخيرة) رجاء
وشكرا​


----------



## maarekmaarek (19 نوفمبر 2009)

يا باشمهندسين ردو عليا اتقدرون على مساعدتى ام لا
اين الاعضاء النشطين اين عظماء الصيانة


----------



## maarekmaarek (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مافيش اى رد هو طلبى صعب


----------



## التراس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ عبد الرحمن معارك حبيب قلبى انا ميدو اتمنى ان تجد ما تريد وان شاء الله لو انا لقيت حاجة هبعتهالك


----------



## waleed20067 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

للاسف كلها مشاركات سابقة و حدد الاشياء الى انتا عايزها صور مقالات


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك اخووي وان شاء الله يفيدونا الأخوان بهذا الموضوع لأننا فعلاً محتاجين معلومات عن جهاز حضانة الرضع وخاصتاً الديا قرام والدارة الألكترونية لجهاز حضانة الرضع

بأنتظار الخبراء ليفيدونا وان شاء الله مايقصرون بأذن الله لأنه انا نفس الشي مطلوب علي بحث عن جهاز حضانة الرضع .. وشرح الدارة الالكترونية للجهاز .. وتقسيم البوردة للجهاز الي بلوكات وشرح وضيفة كل بلوك علي حدا .. 

ألله يجيب الي فيه خير ان شاء الله ويفيدونا الأخوان


بأنتظار المهندسين


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابشر يا maarekmaarek*

يوجد لدي ملف كامل عن الحاضنة و باللغة العربية 
اتمنى انك تستفيد انت و زملائك


و لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## maarekmaarek (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرأخى essaroy على الاستجابة :20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (5 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقنا الله و اياكم لعمل الخير و افادة الجميع باذن الله


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد وجدت مشاركة سابقة مفيدة جدا لمن يهمه الامرhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105478.html
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------

